# Greetings from Moscow



## MateusLee

嘿!我一定给我的上司中文翻译可是我写中文写的非常不好。台可惜了!我希望你可以帮助我--
怎么翻译这个句子?:
Greetings from Moscow
谢谢!

Here's the context, if you could help out with this you'd be my hero.

Greetings from Moscow! Please accept this letter as a means to express our appreciation for the hospitality you extended to us during our stay in Beijing. You were excellent hosts.


----------



## ameifree

來自莫斯科的問候!
這封信件主要為了表達出我們的感激,在北京這段時間內你們的熱情招待
你們真的非常好客

--------------------------------------------------
(大致是這樣,不過我寫的繁體,也許其他人有其他的寫法是簡體
Ps:建議你下次可以先寫好,我們再來修改會更好)


----------



## MateusLee

谢谢您的帮助! 我喜欢您建议 - 很明白啊。我马上要问你们修改. 这样比较好。


----------



## MateusLee

嘿! 大家好! 
我刚刚试一试作自己这篇翻译，可是我知道不是非常对，可能不好写的。 Can you help me make it more professional and formal so it appears to be written by a native speaker? Thanks so much... I really appreciate it! 

親愛 X 先生, Y 和 Z，
來自阿姆斯特朗的問候!
這封信件主要為了表達出我們的感激,在北京這段時間內你們的熱情招待
你們真的非常好客。
我們覺得這個北京，台北參觀很成功。我們很樂意同貴公司建立業務關系。為長期且富有成效的合作而邁出第一步充滿信心。
多謝您的熱情接待和您提供的眾多机會。　我們之間的相互了解与合作必將促成今后重要的生意。
　你誠摯的,
XYZ
​​


----------



## MateusLee

Ammendment: Here's a better version of the last paragraph'

*多謝您的熱情接待，能与您達成協議也令我們此行碩果頗丰*。　我們之間的相互了解与合作必將促成今后重要的生意。


----------



## ameifree

MateusLee said:


> 嘿! 大家好!
> 我刚刚试一试作自己这篇翻译，可是我知道不是非常对，可能不好写的。 Can you help me make it more professional and formal so it appears to be written by a native speaker? Thanks so much... I really appreciate it!
> 
> 親愛 X 先生, Y 和 Z，
> 來自阿姆斯特朗的問候!
> (台灣這邊是翻莫斯科,不過如果你是要給當地看,最好還是使用那邊的用法)
> 這封信件主要為了表達出我們的感激,在北京這段時間內你們的熱情招待
> 你們真的非常好客。
> 我們覺得這個 (*這次* better ) 北京，台北參觀很成功 (這句不是很懂,有原文嗎?)。我們很樂意同貴公司建立業務關系。為長期且富有成效的合作而邁出第一步充滿信心 (這句文法怪怪的, 我會寫 而且是長期合作並一同創造佳績,首推的第一步我們是非常有信心)
> 多謝您的熱情接待和您提供的眾多机會(有點不太懂??)。
> 因為我們之間的相互(互助better )了解与合作必將促成今后重要的生意。
> 你誠摯的,
> XYZ


 

YOU REALLY DID A GREAT JOB !!


----------



## ameifree

MateusLee said:


> Ammendment: Here's a better version of the last paragraph'
> 
> *多謝您的熱情接待，能与您達成協議也令我們此行碩果頗丰*。(or 碩果豐收)*　*我們之間的相互了解与合作必將促成今后重要的生意。


 *翻的非常好Excellent!!*


----------



## MateusLee

我們覺得*這次*北京，台北參觀很成功
Sure, here's the original:"
Our visit to Beijing and Taipei was very successful {because of your help}.


----------



## ameifree

MateusLee said:


> 我們覺得*這次*北京，台北參觀很成功
> Sure, here's the original:"
> Our visit to Beijing and Taipei was very successful {because of your help}.


 
so actually you visited two cities Beijing and Taipei?
or the exhibition name is Beijing and Taipei?


----------



## MateusLee

Ah, I see the confusion. Yes, I went to both Beijing and Taipei. These people really facilitated the visit...


----------



## ameifree

Ok ,如果是這樣的話我會翻成

我們覺得這次北京*和*台北的拜訪行程是非常的成功


----------



## MateusLee

Thanks so much... so how's this for a final version?

親愛 X 先生, Y 和 Z，
來自阿姆斯特朗的問候! 
這封信件主要為了表達出我們的感激,在北京這段時間內你們的熱情招待
你們真的非常好客。
我們覺得這次北京*和*台北的拜訪行程是非常的成功.
我們很樂意同貴公司建立業務關系。長期合作並一同創造佳績,首推的第一步我們是非常有信心) *多謝您的熱情接待，能与您達成協議也令我們此行碩果頗丰*。　
因為我們之間的互助了解与合作必將促成今后重要的生意。
　你誠摯的,

XYZ


----------



## ameifree

MateusLee said:


> Thanks so much... so how's this for a final version?
> 
> 親愛 X 先生, Y 和 Z，
> 
> 來自阿姆斯特朗的問候!
> *首先*這封信件主要為了表達出我們的感激,在北京這段時間內你們的熱情招待
> 你們真的非常好客。
> 
> 我們覺得這次北京*和*台北的拜訪行程是非常的成功.
> 我們很樂意同貴公司建立業務關系。長期合作並一同創造佳績,
> 首推的第一步我們是非常有信心!
> 
> *最後再次多謝您的熱情接待，能与您達成協議也令我們此行碩果頗丰*。
> 因為我們之間的互助了解与合作必將促成今后重要的生意。
> 
> 你誠摯的,
> 
> XYZ


 
  good !! 你下一步可能要翻成簡體了! good luck


----------



## MateusLee

Last paragraph, final corrections

我们觉得这次深圳和台北的拜访是非常成功的. 通过接触，我们对贵公司的生产能力有信心，对我们这第一次合作有信心，并希望通过这次合作双方可以建立长期的互惠的合作伙伴关系。


----------



## ameifree

MateusLee said:


> Last paragraph, final corrections
> 
> 我们觉得这次深圳和台北的拜访是非常成功的. 通过(經過)接触後，我们对贵公司的生产能力有信心，对我们这第一次合作有信心，并希望通过(藉由)这次合作双方,可以建立长期的互惠的合作伙伴关系。


 
我想你的合作的廠商應該是台商.繁體是沒問題的!


----------



## MateusLee

嘿! 謝謝﹐ 謝謝﹐ 謝謝!
You've been really helpful and I appreciate your time so much. You're great!
Excellent tips.


----------



## ameifree

不客氣~


----------

